# Was the lost and found search for Van a setup???



## Wood Cutter

What do ya'll think????


----------



## A. Stanton

It seem like a setup to me. I have a feeling that Van knows that island like the back of his hand.


----------



## Mike Van

Hollywood at it's best - soap opera bs


----------



## adam32

Sure looked set up to me! Who gets lost on an island during daylight?? Plus, he didn't really seem to excited when they "found him"...


----------



## proudsioux

If what they say was true when they got the governement involved (helicopters, state troopers) we should be able to find archived news reports simply by googling. I have found nothing at all.

Also, was it jsut me or did some of the video quality switch a lot? I think some of the video was actually from a true search but probably didnt involve Van and was maybe an event that happend a while ago and while interviewing casts the producers were told the story of the lost logger and they wanted to restage it again.


----------



## Mntn Man

It seemed staged to me. If it wasn't, I can guarantee it was really played up. I doubt the helicopter was on its last pass before heading out when it "found" him.


----------



## Canthook Coasty

I glanced away just for a second when they “found” him, but it looked like there was a safety orange circle painted around his fire area. If they were “really” concerned about his medical condition, they would have called the police as soon as he was missing. Unreality TV. It almost makes me think that I can run a logging operation.


----------



## Wood Cutter

Thats kinda what it looked like to me too, for someone with a medical condition missing 39 hours he didnt seem to worse for wear..........


----------



## 2dogs

I don't think it was a setup but with the editing it is hard to tell. Van didn't look stressed at all and his camp fire looked fresh. My kids asked why he didn't just hike downhill following his compass.


----------



## BaldSawRunner

I liked how the helicopter "spotted" the campfire smoke within the last few minutes of the search. I think if I were lost I'd build as big of a fire as I could. But hey, what do I know...


----------



## JRepairsK70e

how far could an old guy walk in an afternoon?"specially uphill to the volcano,seems like the search would be pretty precise considering they are on an island my vote STAGED . this series is degrading quickly this year ,insulting our intelligence will not bring up the ratings


----------



## Gologit

JRepairsK70e said:


> how far could an old guy walk in an afternoon?"specially uphill to the volcano,seems like the search would be pretty precise considering they are on an island my vote STAGED . this series is degrading quickly this year ,insulting our intelligence will not bring up the ratings


 
:hmm3grin2orange: You might be surprised how far an old guy could walk in an afternoon.

And you're dead wrong about... "insulting our intelligence will not bring up the ratings"... I sure wish you weren't. It sure hasn't bothered them so far.


----------



## indiansprings

Absolute setup. It's funny he looked to be 800-1000 yards away and couldn't hear the horns honking boat engines etc. It was absolute BS, just like the staged boat bearing down on the diver, all staged, it is becoming a sad comedy. Next week death will be just around the corner.lol


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You might be surprised how far an old guy could walk in an afternoon.
> 
> And you're dead wrong about... "insulting our intelligence will not bring up the ratings"... I sure wish you weren't. It sure hasn't bothered them so far.


 
Dang! Something finally woke Bob up.


----------



## Canthook Coasty

Next week on Axmen…

In Alaska, the tribe speaks and someone gets voted off Suemez Island. Who will it be? Stay tuned!!

S & S Aqua logging, the team loses another boat while father and son keep fighting. Will they make it out alive?

A member of Phil Logging is pregnant. Who will it be, and who is the father??!! The results will surprise you!! 

Rygaard Logging gets a surprise crewmember during the old growth clear cutting of Hurricane Ridge. None other than WWF wrestling sensation “Hurricane” Hulk Hogan!! Just what mischief can he get into?

Swamp man changes tactics and decides to cut up the big log using an electric chain saw and three miles of extension cord. Does he have enough tape to keep things dry?? Watch and see.


----------



## JRepairsK70e

2dogs said:


> Dang! Something finally woke Bob up.


well maybe a producer /sponsor from the show would realise that there are people out in the viewing audience that know what end of a chainsaw to hold on to /or make their living at it ,will spot the bs and be offended jmho still gonna watch it tho only game in town for us woodchucks lol


----------



## JRepairsK70e

is waking up the bob a bad thing??? sorry go back to sleep bob lol


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Dang! Something finally woke Bob up.


 
Hey! Go fall a redwood or something. Make some of those split rails. Just stay busy...for once.

And take that JRepairsK70e guy with you. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71

We need a few more threads on how "set up" the show is... 

Gary


----------



## sawinredneck

I wont start a new thread, but watching a couple of weeks ago, the SECOND time S and S lost the trailer, the production crew just happened to have a camera mounted on the tongue of the trailer and the camera man kept focusing on the fact that the ball was NOT securely attached? Whatever!
The other night with that fat idiot using the helicopter to run the skyline, NOBODY noticed the line wasn't being taken out with the helicopter? Then he doesn't get a clue when he's 1/4 mile down the road with no load? Whatever!
Then we throw a greenhorn chick to the wolves a week after she started and complain she can't keep up yet? There isn't ANYONE that hasn't done that job before that could pull that off, there's too much to know and too much to watch out for. Whatever!
Then Van get's lost! On an island he knows like the back of his hand and once he's found it's amazing how easy and quickly they all get there? All at the same time even! Whatever!
The producers have done everything in their power to turn this into a "Manly Dallas" and screw it up beyond belief! I guess just the regular hardships and working your ass off doesn't sell anymore?
Next week I guess the "Colonel" gets fired? Whatever, I don't like the guy, but from what I've seen, they wont get jack done without him. I just a little jaded and a lot turned off with the show right now!


----------



## BaldSawRunner

Canthook Coasty said:


> Next week on Axmen…
> 
> In Alaska, the tribe speaks and someone gets voted off Suemez Island. Who will it be? Stay tuned!!
> 
> S & S Aqua logging, the team loses another boat while father and son keep fighting. Will they make it out alive?
> 
> *A member of Phil Logging is pregnant. Who will it be, and who is the father??!! The results will surprise you!! *
> Rygaard Logging gets a surprise crewmember during the old growth clear cutting of Hurricane Ridge. None other than WWF wrestling sensation “Hurricane” Hulk Hogan!! Just what mischief can he get into?
> 
> Swamp man changes tactics and decides to cut up the big log using an electric chain saw and three miles of extension cord. Does he have enough tape to keep things dry?? Watch and see.


 
Sounds like a Springer episode to me!


----------



## c5rulz

Most shows go downhill after the initial season. This one is in a nose dive.

The search for Van dragged and was really boring.


----------



## mybowtie

Did anyone find it interesting that it was a cloudy rainy day untill they showed the big bad bear? Bear clip is sunny and the clip where the guy was looking thru the scope at the bear is cloudy/rainy.


----------



## SkyP

proudsioux said:


> If what they say was true when they got the governement involved (helicopters, state troopers) we should be able to find archived news reports simply by googling. I have found nothing at all.
> .


 
I found an official Alaska State Troopers press release where they were looking for him. They never did issue anything saying they "found" him...hmmm.

http://www.dps.state.ak.us/PIO/docs/Press/2010/WeekendSARs.pdf


----------



## BaldSawRunner

Canthook Coasty said:


> Next week on Axmen…
> 
> In Alaska, the tribe speaks and someone gets voted off Suemez Island. Who will it be? Stay tuned!!
> 
> S & S Aqua logging, the team loses another boat while father and son keep fighting. Will they make it out alive?
> 
> A member of Phil Logging is pregnant. Who will it be, and who is the father??!! The results will surprise you!!
> 
> Rygaard Logging gets a surprise crewmember during the old growth clear cutting of Hurricane Ridge. None other than WWF wrestling sensation “Hurricane” Hulk Hogan!! Just what mischief can he get into?
> 
> Swamp man changes tactics and decides to cut up the big log using an electric chain saw and three miles of extension cord. Does he have enough tape to keep things dry?? Watch and see.


 
Hey...what gives? I just seen a preview for this week's show on the net, and it didn't mention anyof these things you have posted here...wth man?!?! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Canthook Coasty

I thought that I got the job as the new writer for the show, but they cut me at the last minute. Those bastards.


----------



## BaldSawRunner

Canthook Coasty said:


> I thought that I got the job as the new writer for the show, but they cut me at the last minute. Those bastards.


 
You'd be better than the ones they have now...


----------



## Canthook Coasty

I can’t believe the scripted lack of safety gear and common sense. This show will encourage retards like me to go out and buy MS880’s, hang 59 inch bars on them, and head to the woods in hard hats, shorts, and flip flops.


----------



## wvlogger

Canthook Coasty said:


> I can’t believe the scripted lack of safety gear and common sense. This show will encourage retards like me to go out and buy MS880’s, hang 59 inch bars on them, and head to the woods in hard hats, shorts, and flip flops.


 
man you are just to funny.

This show is dropping like a red oak. Wonder if this will be there last season?


----------



## bunchgrass

I can't believe that show's still on the air! Any time I've turned it on, within 5 minutes I'm saying "that's BS! Unbelievable." And - "any logging op worth its salt wouldn't buy into playing that soap opera crap. Those ops must be losing money big time and need a Hollywood infusion of cash to keep them afloat." Have some dignity and self-respect.


----------



## banshee67

sure seemed like it


----------



## Canthook Coasty

Canthook Coasty said:


> I can’t believe the scripted lack of safety gear and common sense. This show will encourage retards like me to go out and buy MS880’s, hang 59 inch bars on them, and head to the woods in hard hats, shorts, and flip flops.


 
Wow, I must be a retard, seeing some of those guys on the show with those cool saws must have convinced me that I too could afford an 880. Crap, all I could do was go to Lowes and get a Polan wild thing, hang a 36 inch bar on it, using 5w30 for bar oil and running straight gas through it. I’m hitch hiking to Port Angles and gonna get on ax men.


----------



## JohnL

Wood Cutter said:


> What do ya'll think????



Yep. I don't watch much TV but I caught this one. Too much melodrama, looks like most of it is staged.


----------

